# FreeBSD vim xcopy support



## Willüüü (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello I'm new to FreeBSD.

I've installed vim by `pgk install vim` but the software does not have support to copy text over putty. Do I need to use the ports version of vim and change something in the Makefile?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2016)

What do you mean by copy text over PuTTY? PuTTY has its own copy/paste settings.


----------



## Willüüü (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello,

I running FreeBSD in a VM and I'm connected with putty. I would like to copy text from Notepad++.
I would like to use rightclick to insert text into vim.

Thank you


----------



## lme@ (Nov 9, 2016)

That should "just work". Can you paste something into the shell before starting vim?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2016)

Yep, the default settings of PuTTY will paste whatever is in the clipboard by clicking the right mouse button. This is purely a PuTTY setting.


----------



## Willüüü (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes copy and paste to the shell is working but not to vim. It's working with "Shift + Insert" but right mouse is not working.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2016)

vi(1) (or VIM) needs to be put into edit mode before it'll accept the paste. There's no "special" setting here, it's just how vi(1) works.


----------

